
Show HN: HuggyList: A micro-blogging platform in list format only - danidan11
https://huggylist.com/
======
danidan11
(Disclaimer: design looks better on mobile)

Hey guys,

I'm very excited to share my latest MVP with the HN community :)

As a former CMO, I think blogging is today's most useful way to share deep
content. Unfortunately, it is very time consuming and limited to people with
writing skills. As a result, we close the door to powerful knowledge, advice,
and recommendations.

 _Making this content accessible, structured and searchable is HuggyList’s
mission._

The current version is pretty straight-forward: 1\. Start a list (eg. free
tools for early-stage founders) 2\. Insert items as you go 3\. Make your
friends and followers happy

What do you guys think of the concept and its MVP?

~~~
tony-allan
Easier to understand if you post a link that better shows the functionality of
your new service. I don't really want to signup without at least some idea of
what you are trying to achieve and how it looks in practice.

~~~
shafyy
True. Here are my list that you can see without signing up:

[https://huggylist.com/list/1536198504878x785808309764751400](https://huggylist.com/list/1536198504878x785808309764751400)

[https://huggylist.com/list/1536123944713x251698623977357300](https://huggylist.com/list/1536123944713x251698623977357300)

------
hasperdi
The landing page is nothing else but login screen.

K bye!

------
shafyy
I like the idea. Check out my list "Daily Stuff for Founder" where I post a
daily resource that might be interesting/useful for founders:
[https://huggylist.com/list/1536198504878x785808309764751400](https://huggylist.com/list/1536198504878x785808309764751400)

------
dorena
My thoughts: Concept: Really like the concept of lists, it's just a lot easier
to get your thoughts out there in a list :D (especially as I'm too lazy to
write blog posts!)

MVP: You're right, looks much better on mobile but I'm mostly going to use it
on my phone anyways...

